# Wanganui Info



## Andrew.Family

Dear Expats

Does anyone live in Wanganui? If you do could you please provide an update on the good areas? Which are the good schools? Our children are 10 and 13, one boy and one girl. I have looked at Wanganui Collegiate School but I don't think we could afford to pay for 2 children to go there. We are hoping to work in Wanganui Hospital so it would be good to know about local transport and whether it would be realistic to cycle or walk from St Johns or Springvale.

Thanks for your help.

Dawn


----------



## Nemo80

Hi Dawn,

Just in case this helps as well, here's a link to a local Facebook page for Wanganui. :
https://www.facebook.com/wanganuinz/


----------



## slim8589

Wanganui Collegiate is considered the 'best' school, but you should be aware all of the schools make charges and some are quite high, especially Catholic schools (if you can get in!).
Wanganui is a little isolated and has featured heavily in recent years as an area that is suffering from an economic decline due to the lack of industry there. You are however, relatively close (2-3 hours) to Wellington.
We travel through quite often as my son is in Palmerston North. I have to say it would not be my first choice place to live in NZ but it does depend on what you want.


----------

